# Il Mostro di Firenze. Serie Tv e Documentario. Streaming Video.



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Il Mostro di Firenze, ovvero uno degli enigmi più importanti e misteriosi di tutta la storia d'Italia. 


La storia:


Si tratta di una *serie di omicidi seriali *che hanno interessato Firenze e zone limitrofe per quasi 20 anni, dal 1968 al 1985. L'autore o gli autori dei delitti erano soliti uccidere, a colpi di arma da fuoco, le coppiette appartate dentro le automobili. Successivamente, le vittime (specialmente le donne) subivano ulteriori ferite post mortem. A diverse donne vennero asportati, sempre posto mortem, il pube ed il seno.

Degli omicidi vennero accusati *Pietro Pacciani*, un contadino di Ampinana, ed i suoi amici: soprannominati "I *compagni di Merende*" tra i quali Mario Vanni, Giancarlo Lotti e Fernando Pucci.


Si è sempre sospettato, però, che dietro i compagni di merende (i presunti autori degli omicidi) ci fosse un* altro livello*. Ben più alto, composto dai "*mandanti*". Ma non si è mai arrivati a delle accuse vere e proprie nè, tantomeno, alla soluzione completa del caso.


C'è anche chi afferma che Pacciani e compagni furono condannati per coprire qualcuno di "molto più in alto".


Per altri, il vero Mostro di Firenze sarebbe un Serial Killer (mai accusato, sospettato e mai entrato nelle indagini) affetto da una grave patologia sessuale. Anche *secondo il famoso criminologo Francesco Bruno, il vero Mostro di Firenze non sarebbe mai stato individuato*. Si tratterebbe di un Serial Killer con un quoziente intellettivo molto alto, ben superiore alla media, e mosso da un delirio interno a sfondo religioso.


Qui in basso, dal secondo post in poi, trovate un documentario sui fatti de "Il Mostro di Firenze" e la Fiction andata in onda su Sky


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Blu Notte. I delitti del Mostro di Firenze.

Video


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Serie Tv Il Mostro di Firenze. Episodio 1


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Serie Tv Il Mostro di Firenze. Episodio 2

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250);">


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Serie Tv Il Mostro di Firenze. Episodio 3


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Serie Tv Il Mostro di Firenze. Episodio 4


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Serie Tv Il Mostro di Firenze. Episodio 5


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

Serie Tv Il Mostro di Firenze. Episodio 6


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Maggio 2014)

Ma è la stessa serie TV che fecero su Canale 5 qualche anno fa?


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2014)

Non credo. E' andata in onda su Sky.


----------

